# umm, where can i find this sarcastic/cynical comic?



## johnd (Nov 4, 2012)

-DISCLAIMER:  IF THE FOLLOWING TEXT IS GOING TO OFFEND YOU IN ANY WAY, IM SORRY, I JUST SEARCH THOSE GUYS COMICS, AND HIS OPINIONS ARE NOT SIMILAR TO MINE, AT ALL.-


so, i was browsing into my history at FA, until i've seen an old panel of a cool comic, and i dont know who did it, because it had no signature. one thing's for sure:
the artist was (is) a furry, and he is very sarcastic, and cynical (no pun) about furdom, and has an excellent humour.

i will tell you a few of his most remarkable/notorious comics, and help me find his works/who he is.

-about fapping: a guy sits on his pc. he suddenly bumps into a picture of furs. in the next panel we see the words FAP FAP FAP and in the next panel, the guy is , and then he is :/

-about himself: the artist says ''omg i did some epic artwork of a furry character, i think my art is getting better and better.'' a guy comments on his drawing, and says ''man thats so good, im definatelly fapping to this tonight!'' the artist closes his pc, emotionless.
he then walks up to his bed, where he is greeted by the nightmare of the commenter looking him in a scary/smiling expression, and the commenter says ''sweaty afro porn, sweaty afro porn!!!'' and the artist cant sleep anymore.

-about art: a bunch of  furry guys are in a furry art room, the artist draws in a canvas the image of a wolf, with a dick. the audience cheers. he  then draws a dragon with a dick. the audience cheers. he then draws a dick. the audience, well, cheers. he then draws a wolf without his dick. the audiance says ''umm well.. seems good...'', ''it's ok...''


i hope i dont offend you, because his work was actually liked by many furries, including my buddy jake.
now, this comic artist (his art style reminds me of cerberus, while his humour is perhaps the most wierd combination of fun/brutal/sarcastic that i've ever seen on all thiose years on FA.) is epic, and i hope someone, anyone remembers his works, so he can help me re-find him.

he also did a strip about boobs, but it's too offensive to describe, i hope i dont get beaten up :/

anyway, thats all, and thanks for listening!

if this is the wrong thread, please move it in the right section.

also: IF I HAVE OFFENDED YOU IN ANY WAY, IM SORRY, I JUST SEARCH THOSE GUYS COMICS, AND HIS OPINION ISNT SIMILAR TO MINE, AT ALL.

thanks

plz reply.


----------



## Viridis (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not offended, I'm just trying to figure out what da fuq I just read.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 5, 2012)

Give me a moment, I'll find him.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 5, 2012)

Well all of his submissions that I have favorite'd seems to have been removed.  This complicates things since I don't remember his name.


----------



## johnd (Nov 5, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Well all of his submissions that I have favorite'd seems to have been removed. This complicates things since I don't remember his name.




thanks man! do youy remember his comics? or the ones he did about fursuits? tell me more!

 BTW, do you happen to have some of his comics? or some info in your favorites?
help me out here, because im going crazy, and i havent seen his work since 08.

(which reminds me, why wyldside and argus wolfe have disappeared, what the f! where can i find their lost works?)


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 6, 2012)

I think I have seen that third one somewhere. Now I want to know as well.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 6, 2012)

I even tried my usual sources and nothing, I did find an old blog by argus wolfe which hadn't been updated in over a year.


----------



## johnd (Nov 6, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> I think I have seen that third one somewhere. Now I want to know as well.



the third comic? do you mean, THIS one?


johnd said:


> -about art: a bunch of furry guys are in a furry art room, the artist draws in a canvas the image of a wolf, with a dick. the audience cheers. he then draws a dragon with a dick. the audience cheers. he then draws a dick. the audience, well, cheers. he then draws a wolf without his dick. the audiance says ''umm well.. seems good...'', ''it's ok...''.





Mayonnaise said:


> I think I have seen that third one somewhere. Now I want to know as well.


DO YOU HAVE THAT COMIC in your pc? if so, post it here, and e-mail me the comic(s). what was the artists name? his comics were hillarious and cynical, i loved them, but i cant find them now on furrafinity, and i cant remember his name, so if you help me, i will be gratefull.


GhostWolf said:


> I even tried my usual sources and nothing, I did find an old blog by argus wolfe which hadn't been updated in over a year.


umm, i see, so argus is gone.  yet, what about the comics i described in my first post? do you have them/do you know the name of the artist who did them?

ps. link me to argus blog. thanks


----------



## johnd (Nov 6, 2012)

double posted.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 7, 2012)

Ugh can't remember the artist's name.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 7, 2012)

He's Tirrel/Cerberus

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cerberus/


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder why he removed all his older comics.


----------



## johnd (Nov 8, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> He's Tirrel/Cerberus
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cerberus/





Rheumatism said:


> I wonder why he removed all his older comics.


i suspect he was afraid that they would beat him up.

well, rheumatism, and mayonnaise, i THANK you for doing that deed.

congrats, that's the guy.

also, to answer ''why he removed all of his older comics?'', i suspect it was due to his fear of getting beaten up by the majority of the FA community.
( no me, tho, i LOVE his comics)

do you have more, of his oldest comics, rheumatism? mayonaise?
thanks again, guys.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

You could always message them and see what you could arrange. I find them funny too,


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

I messaged the artist and I got an answer:

Those MSpaint comics were uploaded to my "tirrel" account, back when I was trying to make FA let me change my goddamn account name. It was mostly just filler to let them know that I owned the other account and could move there.
I filled the gallery with random shit and then removed it all a number of times. Firstly it was filled with looping animations of weird things, then some intentionally bad art, ect.
The MSpaint comics were the only fill up that actually resulted in the account getting attention, so they stuck around longer

The reason I removed them was NOT due to the general members of the community taking offence. Barely anybody did, and those that might have were mature enough to just dismiss it as a mean joke and move on.
If anything, the only people that kicked up a stink were people fishing for drama by telling everyone that they should be offended


----------



## johnd (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks for doing that, ghostwolf! do you, and everyone know if i can find the rest of his MS paint comics?
i want them all, including stuff like the one he did about fursuits and the one about boobs, and etc etc

thanks again, for your help, i appreciate it.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Frankly I knew nothing about this artist until this very post. But if anyone else finds more of cerberus works let me know.


----------



## johnd (Dec 25, 2012)

he's as cerberus here, and his NG is:
http://futuresquirrel.newgrounds.com/

he's awesome.

BTW! if someone can find me his latest comics he did on too big and not clever and more from his MSpaint comics, i will be gratefull.

his art/comics rock.


----------

